# Cloudy water day after bowl is cleaned



## serenebeach (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a one-gallon, unfiltered, unheated bowl setup with some aquarium gravel, plastic plants and one male betta. I live in Florida, so the temperatures are not that extreme. I know that having a filtered, heated, larger tank is ideal, but this is what I have now. My sister has the same setup. 

I have had my fish for almost 2 weeks. When I set up the bowl, I was sure to rinse everything in hot water, no soap, conditioned the tap water with the appropriate amount of TopFin Betta Water conditioner, and acclimated my fish properly. The next day, the water in the bowl was cloudy. I waited a day for it to clear, but it didn't, so I did a water change of approximately 1/3. I used water that had been sitting out for a day, with the water conditioner in it. The water became clear. 

Yesterday, I noticed an oily film on the surface of the bowl and scattered,fairly large bubbles on the surface. I decided to do a 100% water change and thorough bowl-cleaning. Everything looked great afterwards and my fish has been very active and eating fine. (2 TopFin color enhancing betta bits twice a day.) When I woke up this morning, the bowl was cloudy. The same thing just happened to my sister. She said hers cleared up after a day or two. I had only fed my fish 2 bits after the cleaning before the water clouded up so I know it's not from overfeeding. Why is it cloudy only one day after cleaning? My fish appears fine. He is active and ate 2 bits this morning.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

They're Bacterial Blooms, happens everytime I clean my tanks too. Nothing to worry about, it should clear up in a day or two


----------



## serenebeach (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks! I really don't want to hurt my fish.


----------

